# mehrere kleine Kreise an einem großen ausrichten



## highdronic (24. September 2002)

Einen wunderschönen guten morgen/nachmittag/abend, oder was auch immer wir grad haben ! 
Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar habe ich einen großen Kreis, und will an diesem mehrere kleine Kreise ausrichten. So soll es etwa aussehen:





Das Problem ist nur, dass ich es nicht so hinbekomme, dass alle Kreise gleichmäßig verteilt sind ! Weiß jemand, wie ich das machen könnte ?
Die "Suchen"-Funktion habe ich bereits benutzt, aber habe nur gefunden, wie man einen Text an einem Kreis ausrichtet !
Ich arbeite übrigens mit PS 5.5!
Wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand helfen würde. Danke schonmal im vorraus !

Ciao
::high


----------



## nanda (24. September 2002)

die kleinen kreise bekommst du so angeordnet:
- zeichne einen kreis 
- dubliziere die ebene 
- wähle transformieren und verschiebe mit gedrückter shift-taste den mittelpunkt soweit wie nötig in die mitte des noch nicht vorhandenen großen kreises 
- drehe dann (für 8 Objekte) genau um 45° nach rechts oder links (die grad-zahl kannst du in der optionsleiste exakt einstellen)

wenn du jetzt diese ebene nochmal kopierst und auf 'erneut transformieren' (ctrl+shift+t) gehst behält er der mittelpunkt bei und dreht das ganze nochmal um 45°. 

am ende den großen kreis auf eine ebene darunter.
fertig.


----------



## Jedrzej (24. September 2002)

Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem.(mit ganz vielen Kreisen und Ausrichtung)
Leider konnte ich nur auf die umständliche Art helfen:

Am besten du benutzt die Hilfslinien und postierst die so, dass für jeden Kreis ein Quadrat vorhanden ist.




Wobei mir aber gerade einfällt, dass ein Raster wohl den gleichen Effekt hat.

/edit 
hopala hab übersehen dass das alles an einem grossen kreis ausgerichtet werden soll.


----------



## dritter (24. September 2002)

Also Nandas Methode ist schon die eindeutig bessere, allerdings würde ich noch zwei änderungen vorschlagen: zum einen Zeichne den großen kreis vorher, fixiere ihn und zeichne durch ihn hindurch zwei hilfslinien, so dass diese sich in der Mitte des Kreises treffen. Anhand dieser Hilfslinien kannst du nun die Schwerpunkte der kleinen kreise ausrichten.


----------



## highdronic (24. September 2002)

*THX*

Hi, 
ein großes Dankeschön an euch alle. Hat mir echt weitergeholfen! Ich habe zwar noch nie mit Hilfslinien gearbeitet, aber das ist ja alles leicht zu verstehen. Werd dann mal gleich meine Kreise zeichnen ;D Also..schönen Abend euch allen noch !
ciao
::high


----------



## highdronic (24. September 2002)

*noch ein Problem !*

Und ich mal wieder. 
Habe das jetzt ganz gut hinbekommen. Letztendlich ohne Hilfslinien...einfach nach Nandas Methode. Hier ist es:




Jetzt ist mir nur leider aufgefallen, dass einige Kreise (größtenteils auf der linken Seite) verschwommen sind. Kann ich das noch irgendwie beheben ? Oder ist das eher unmöglich ?
Ciao
::high


----------



## Mythos007 (24. September 2002)

Du solltest einfach eine höhere Auflösung für Dein Dokument
benutzen und nicht zu oft die Größe transformieren, da durch
die Transformation, das Bild und somit auch Deine Kreise neu
berechnet werden und dabei gehen einige Details verlohren ...


----------



## highdronic (24. September 2002)

*... !*

okay. zwar transformierte ich die Größe nicht. Aber..die Auflösung höher. Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. Danke !!!
::high


----------

